# New Sigma 50-500mm OS



## icassell (Mar 22, 2010)

I got email from Sigma today that the Canon version of this has begun to ship.

Price on Amazon and Adorama both is $1600

Keeping my fingers crossed that it turns out to be a good lens, because the price is great considering the options in that focal length.


----------



## Overread (Mar 22, 2010)

I do get the feeling that Sigma tend to price their new releases closer to the price its going to settle at than Canon who seem to prefer very inflated release prices and creaming off the eary purchases. 

Anyway for record here is a review of the OLD 50-500mm from sigma with a comparison to other superzoom lenses:
Juza Nature Photography
As you can see the release of a lens of this type with OS is interesting as it could really mean that sigma finally have something that can outcompete the canon 100-400mm L. If anyone finds reviews/comparisons please to post here as this lens is very interesting to those after a long and good reach on a more modest (in long telephoto lens terms) budget - or for those after a zoom walkaround option.


----------



## icassell (Mar 22, 2010)

Yes, I'm waiting to see reviews.  I don't know how this lens differs from the old 50-500 aside from the OS.  That lens has always been well respected (and considered by most to be optically superior to the 150-500mm OS).


----------



## pbelarge (Mar 22, 2010)

In less than a year, I have put in a lot of research and more research on the equipment end.
I have learned that reviews of the same equipment can vary considerably with the PROs and the USERs. 

Learning what I have about lens in general, how is it possible to make this type of lens a real quality lens? ...especially for $1600


----------



## Overread (Mar 22, 2010)

Current 50-500mm $1,059.00
Canon 100-400mm IS L $1,610.00
New 50-500mm OS $1,600.00

Prices for the other two lenses off Amazon.com, 50-500mm OS from above. 
Essentially its a very good question, but a quick look at the competition for that lens shows that its already $600 more than its original model and that its current price brings it in line with current pricing on the canon 100-400mm lens. Sigma are often regarded as a cheaper option and part of that is that they do charge less (generally speaking) than canon and nikon on most things (part of what the companies trade on is their name). So Sigma are charging a very fair market rate on this lens. Also as I said above, I belive Sigma tend to price their release price closer to its stable market value rather than canon who tend to overprice quite a bit on the initial retail value
 (sorry to always compare to canon, but I don't know nikon or other brands well enough)


----------



## NateS (Mar 22, 2010)

Overread said:


> Current 50-500mm $1,059.00
> Canon 100-400mm IS L $1,610.00
> New 50-500mm OS $1,600.00
> 
> ...



I hate to point out the obvious....but isn't the 100-400 about 100mm shorter than the 50-500?  100mm is a lot when doing birding and such....and before mentioning TC's, TC's can be used on the 50-500 as well.


----------



## icassell (Mar 22, 2010)

Yes, 400 is 100mm lesss than 500 (although many reviews say that the original 50-500 doesn't really reach 500 -- more like 450ish) and that 100 mm can make a big difference to  a birder.  In general, IQ has been considered to be similar on the old 50-500 with the Canon 100-400 (with a possible slight edge going to the Canon), but the Canon had the advantage of IS.   This new lens may close that gap somewhat.

Unfortunately, TCs on a zoom aren't ideal, and one will lose AF on this lens (and with the Canon as well) on a crop sensor body if you add a TC.  If I had a choice, I'd go for the 500mm f/4 in a heartbeat, but at over $6K, it isn't going to happen anytime soon.  I'm waiting to see what this one looks like.


----------



## Overread (Mar 22, 2010)

Actualy its any camera body outside of a 1D line for canon that you lose af if the lens setup has a max aperture below f5.6 (some sigma lenses that go to f6.3 don't report this to the af part of the camera so it never notices) - nikon have no af limitation (as far as I know). However after that point accuracy and speed make a significant drop (even on the nikons). I have seen people use a 1.4TC on a 100-400mm, but the AF drop and the image qualty drop normally mean most give up and only use the setup in very bright light (using manual focus) and mostly only keep it for fun/record shots.


----------



## icassell (Mar 22, 2010)

Sometimes you can fool the system into autofocusing by putting tape over contacts on the TC, but usually the AF time slows so much as to make this technique of dubious utility.

My choice is going to be between the new Sigma and the Canon 400mm f/5.6


----------



## lvcrtrs (Mar 23, 2010)

Ian, please please please let us know as soon as you can how you make out with this lens.  I'm desperate for a 500 zoom.  For me and my pocket book, primes just don't give me optimal bang for my buck.  I havent' been able to find one a Sigma 50-500 or Nikon 80-400 in a store to see up close and personal before buying.  Every time I try to make a decision and read reviews they are always all over the place from good to bad and then I chicken out.  Looking forward to hearing from you.


----------



## benhasajeep (Mar 23, 2010)

Well this changes things a bit for me.  I have been eyeing a used Nikon 600 f/4 MF lens for a week now (AF outa my ball park).  It a pretty well worn user but still very capable of very good shots (looked at it twice now).  I had a Sigma 150-500 about 10 years ago and sold it within a year after not using it due to its failings (zoom creep, soft).  I have been considering the 50-500 due to it's popular following but Sigma's off and on quality issues had been scaring me away.  Now that they have added OS, the stop and a third slower lens does not bother me so much.  Even if its 50% more than the original.  I think I would rather have the slower shorter sigma that AF's over the MF Nikon 600.  I still have my 300 f/2.8 mf and although I can focus pretty well, I still miss critical sharp focus on quite a few shots due to the focusing screen not having any aids in digitals (focus confirmation light not accurate enough).

Think, think, think.


----------



## icassell (Mar 23, 2010)

lvcrtrs said:


> Ian, please please please let us know as soon as you can how you make out with this lens.  I'm desperate for a 500 zoom.  For me and my pocket book, primes just don't give me optimal bang for my buck.  I havent' been able to find one a Sigma 50-500 or Nikon 80-400 in a store to see up close and personal before buying.  Every time I try to make a decision and read reviews they are always all over the place from good to bad and then I chicken out.  Looking forward to hearing from you.




Well, it's not in my immediate future.  I don't have the cash right now and, even if I did, I don't want to be the first to buy it.  Although I have several Sigma lenses that I am very happy with, they still make me nervous with their quality control issues and I don't want to spend that kind of money until I hear from others that this is a winner.  That being said, I've heard very few bad reviews of the original 50-500 -- except for the fact that owners wished it had OS.


----------



## Ian C. (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi, 

Just joined this forum and I'm also looking at the new 50-500 OS. My main interest is in motor sport - mainly bikes- and can't make my mind up between the new 50-500OS sigma, Sigma 150-500 OS, Tamron 200-500 or maybe a 2nd hand 300mm F2.8 prime. I used a Nikon 70-300vr last year and found the 300mm a bit short of reach at some tracks which is the reason I'm looking  for that extra 200mm. If I do decide on the 2nd hand route and primes, I'll also need a T/C which will loose me a stop so I'm undecided. What do you think of my situation, what would you do? My budget is no more than £1500

I've just bought a 2nd hand Nikon D300 with a MB-D10 battery grip which is going to give me 8fps which is a serious upgrade from my D80 at 2.5fps. This camera deserves good glass!

Thanks everyone and hello btw!!!!!!!


----------



## icassell (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm watching and waiting.  The 150-500 has a better reputation than the Tamron 200-500.  The 50-500 has reportedly better optics than the 150-500 but, up till now, didn't have OS.  Maybe this will make the bridge.


----------



## Ian C. (Apr 1, 2010)

icassell said:


> I'm watching and waiting.  The 150-500 has a better reputation than the Tamron 200-500.  The 50-500 has reportedly better optics than the 150-500 but, up till now, didn't have OS.  Maybe this will make the bridge.



Hi Ian, thanks for the welcome by the way. Seems I Can't send PM's just yet.

I found a copy of What Digital Camera from June last year which ran a comparison test between the Sigma 150-500mm & the Tamron 200-500mm. The end result of that test was the Tamron scored 90% and the Sigma 84%. I actually placed an order for the Sigma 50-500mm on Jessops web page, but I recieved and e-mail from them today saying they cannot get any more stock of the 50-500mm therefore cancelled my order - which in turn led me to post my first post on here!!


----------



## icassell (Apr 1, 2010)

Ian C. said:


> icassell said:
> 
> 
> > I'm watching and waiting.  The 150-500 has a better reputation than the Tamron 200-500.  The 50-500 has reportedly better optics than the 150-500 but, up till now, didn't have OS.  Maybe this will make the bridge.
> ...




I have never seen a review which placed that tamron over the sigma 50-500.  Unless you're in a big hurry, I'd wait until the new sigma is out and some reviewers have their hands on it.

This might be good reading for you

Juza Nature Photography

and Juza is promising an upcoming comparison of the 50-500 and the 50-500 OS


----------



## Ian C. (Apr 2, 2010)

icassell said:


> Ian C. said:
> 
> 
> > icassell said:
> ...



Thanks for the link Ian, as you said, interesting reading. I'm leaning towards the new Sigma 50-500mm OS atm, but I'll have to read a few reviews first. Gotta say though, having the money ready but having to wait is a killer!!

Cheers.


----------



## Overread (Apr 21, 2010)

Sigma 50-500 mm f/4.5-6.3 APO DG OS HSM - sample images - Lenstip.com

Some sample images - the bird at 500mm is really drawing me to this lens!


----------



## icassell (Apr 21, 2010)

Overread said:


> Sigma 50-500 mm f/4.5-6.3 APO DG OS HSM - sample images - Lenstip.com
> 
> Some sample images - the bird at 500mm is really drawing me to this lens!



Oh my ...

And that's a relatively difficult contrast situation -- brown on brown.  Additionally, they were shot as JPEGs ...

If future bird images look like that, this is going to be my next lens... (although I must also admit that I'm eying the new Sigma 8-16mm)

Here's another link:

http://www.rytterfalk.com/2010/04/13/sigma-50-500-os-first-look/


----------



## Overread (Apr 21, 2010)

Yep no sharpening right out of camera JPEGs - and I get the feeling taken with low in camera (or at least neutral) settings - a contrast boost, clarity slider (in RAW) or highpass sharpen and a regular sharpen and the results would really clean up a lot more still. 

Still I'll be interested to see Juza's test shots - one thing I did notice in his previous long lens test was that the 100mm L appeared to resove quite a bit more finer detail in a lot of the shots - overall sharpnesses were similar (when unsharpened) but the 100mm appeard to show more little details than the others.


----------



## lvcrtrs (Apr 21, 2010)

Not bad. Lens rentals has a hook-up with a company who will give you $85 toward purchase if you rent first. Plus it looks like no tax when you purchase from SuperDigitalCity | Cameras, Computers, Electronics

LensRentals.com - Rent a Sigma 50-500 f4.5-6.3 HSM OS for Nikon


----------



## icassell (Apr 21, 2010)

Check out this link:

Jeffrey Friedl's Blog  Sigma&#8217;s new &#8220;Bigma&#8221; 50-500mm Super-tele Zoom (now with OS)

It also links to several other pages of images.


----------



## icassell (Apr 22, 2010)

Here's Juza's review:

Juza Nature Photography


----------



## MrLogic (Apr 22, 2010)

icassell said:


> Here's Juza's review:
> 
> Juza Nature Photography



Wow... talk about empty magnification.

The 100-400 is _clearly_ below average (sample variation :thumbdown: ), but still resolves more detail at 400mm than the Sigma does at 500mm. LOL


----------



## Overread (Apr 24, 2010)

Test from POTN are coming in as well -a bit more hit and miss with what you get (different users and setups) but some ideas at least:
Sigma 50-500 OS - Page 7 - Canon Digital Photography Forums

Tthe big difference to Juza's I feel is the reports on the OS - even from Teamspeed who used a 100-400mmL from before there is not that sluggish feeling that Juza reported with the OS on the 50-500mm he tested. I am wondering if then he has not identified a possible OS sample variation problem with production that leads to some of the 50-500mm underperforming with their OS to what they should be a capable of. 

Resolution wise the 100-400mm does appear to have the edge I agree, though when viewing the two test shots at the end of Juza's review the edited versions don't have too much difference to them .


----------

